# 15 weeks..confused results and emotions



## snowi

I hope this is the correct forum!? 
some details maybe a little too explained but just want to tell full story..
Anyway if you do take the time to read this thank you... here goes!
I have had 3 miscarriages my first a few years back then one in nov'11 (6 weeks) and one in oct'12 (10.4 weeks). I then found out in jan that i was pregnant again! over the moon and shocked at the same time as we had only had sex once since the loss, as i was too scared to become pregnant. 
the last loss i went for a scan they said everything was fine there was a heart beat, the week later as i start to relax started to bleed and i lost. 
so this time around they sent me for early scan all was well i measured 6.1 day. then i counted each day i made it to 12 weeks scan! which i just had in march. thou they said i wasnt as far along as the early scan said and my baby due date being 5th oct. and though was very emotional i seen little hands and feet i was so happy!
On this thursday morning i used toilet and as i do everytime since im so scared to bleed i checked my tissue and there was a small amount of light brown discharge like at the end of a period. so i rang my husband and went straight to G.P who rang and sent me to ward at hospital. which was very upsetting as was smae ward they sent me to with my loss in 2011.
The doctor came and tried to listen for a heart beat, she did show me there was a heart beat of just over 200bpm but could not hear it only heard my heart beat! ( im still asking myself how is it possible to see a fetal heartbeat but not hear it?!) so as she couldn't hear it she sent me for a scan! 
when we went down for the scan as soon as she see baby she said ''sorry its bad news, baby has no fluid!'' everything went blank! i just wanted to run out the room but couldn't move. she said baby had stopped growing! and because i was in shock i didnt think to ask to see for myself or demand prove there was no heartbeat as was found earlier on but just not heard! im too confused still.
I was offered surgery or medication same day but i insisted i wanted the chance to pass natural.. as i am convinced that i have felt movements!! even today im sure i can feel something.
also like to mention at the 12 weeks scan from the front view i actually asked has the baby got enough room as it looked all squashed and i have the picture in my hand at the mo and it dont look like much fluid, (but it wasnt a concern on that day!) as she went right up and pushed down from my ribs and baby looked fine and was side view from that way!
I have had no pain or no blood at all since the time i wiped on thursday morning.. could they be wrong?


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry you are going through this. Could they be wrong? There is always a possibility, but you have to go get another scan.

After I lost Ava I was 22 weeks, they did a sonogram like 3 or 4 times and she was gone, no heartbeat . I had to stay 3 days with her inside me till I gave birth, but the whole 3 days I also thought I felt her move :cry: it was horrible. 
The mind sometimes plays cruel tricks on us, not saying this is happening to you, but you need another scan if your just not sure, so please go as soon as possible. Hope they are wrong and something can be done ...
XOOX Please update when you can..Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## snowi

firstly i am sorry for the loss of baby Ava.
and then thank you for your reply.. i have to go back on thursday and if nothing has happened by then i will demand another scan before they try give me any sort of medication. 
Im hundreds of miles away from all my family and only have my husband and children here. (i moved from home to be with my husband he is in the army) and i have my mum on the phone saying stay positive they could be wrong.
but i know my husband is upset but he isn't positive he says i have to prepare to loose baby. and he is getting calls from his family for his support but im upset that he has just give up. im sleeping in bed on my own because he cant handle to be there incase anything happens. he was away in cyprus working when i had the last one and in hospitals times before so i always been alone. 
i even found a card last night from his mum to say she was thinking of us, and he didnt even put it up or show me :( 
xxxxx


----------



## Mahoghani

When I found out that I was losing Silver in September I wanted it not to be true. I had 3 ultra sounds, two abdominal and one vaginal. It wasn't until I saw him on the screen, not moving, his little heart not beating that I believed it. And even then I kept expecting to wake up from a bad dream. Sadly, Silver had already passed and I just didin't know it for two weeks. Definitely get another scan. Just in case. At least I would. I have a friend who found out at 16 weeks that her baby didn't have any fluid. As it turned out he had a chromosomal abnormality. But he survived to 36 weeks at which point they induced her. They told her that her chances were less than 1% but she said that was enough. The whole thing was very tough for her, but she got to meet and say good bye to her son Weylin.
I am so sorry that this is happening to you. I am hoping for the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## snowi

Mahoghani said:


> When I found out that I was losing Silver in September I wanted it not to be true. I had 3 ultra sounds, two abdominal and one vaginal. It wasn't until I saw him on the screen, not moving, his little heart not beating that I believed it. And even then I kept expecting to wake up from a bad dream. Sadly, Silver had already passed and I just didin't know it for two weeks. Definitely get another scan. Just in case. At least I would. I have a friend who found out at 16 weeks that her baby didn't have any fluid. As it turned out he had a chromosomal abnormality. But he survived to 36 weeks at which point they induced her. They told her that her chances were less than 1% but she said that was enough. The whole thing was very tough for her, but she got to meet and say good bye to her son Weylin.
> I am so sorry that this is happening to you. I am hoping for the best for you. :hugs:

thank you for sharing this with me. first im sorry for your loss!
i wish they would have shown me the scan and explained instead they had the screen face them and just hushed me out. i dont feel i can have the right emotions until they can show me for myself. im also sorry for your friends loss this story gives me hope that there is still a chance. x x x


----------



## snowi

well just to update.. i have started to bleed today. not very much but its there have backache and few mild pains in tummy :'(


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: xx


----------



## Mahoghani

Snowi I am so sorry. If your body is miscarrying try to take it easy, keep your mind busy but let yourself feel whatever you need to. If the bleeding gets bad go to the hospital. Personally, I am glad that I was in the hospital for the process. I wouldn't have been able to handle it at home. I wish so much that this wasn't happening to you. If you have any questions or need to talk please feel free to PM me. :hugs: All of us on BNB are here for you.


----------



## snowi

thank you all soo much for your support. sorry i didn't reply . i lost the baby (fetus) last wed. i have never got that far and neither have i seen or expect for to be so developed. my tiny little baby. just to small. i understand everyone is different but im glad i did see because i did get to hold my baby and say good bye. and mummy always hold you in my heart. i have to be strong for my children i have got thou its hard day by day i struggle on by. my grandma gave me the advice to count my blessings of what i do have. she lost my uncle when he was 3 weeks old and she went through a really bad time. so she is trying to keep my spirits up. they booked me in for surgery on tue. though on friday i asked if they would please let me have a scan to make sure i need to have it. as id rather avoid it if possible. the lady i spoke to was lovely and she said that would make more sense to scan me first. so can go monday. fingers crossed i dont need surgery as im feeling more busy without time to think i cant get upset as much. thanks again xxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

snowi said:


> thank you all soo much for your support. sorry i didn't reply . i lost the baby (fetus) last wed. i have never got that far and neither have i seen or expect for to be so developed. my tiny little baby. just to small. i understand everyone is different but im glad i did see because i did get to hold my baby and say good bye. and mummy always hold you in my heart. i have to be strong for my children i have got thou its hard day by day i struggle on by. my grandma gave me the advice to count my blessings of what i do have. she lost my uncle when he was 3 weeks old and she went through a really bad time. so she is trying to keep my spirits up. they booked me in for surgery on tue. though on friday i asked if they would please let me have a scan to make sure i need to have it. as id rather avoid it if possible. the lady i spoke to was lovely and she said that would make more sense to scan me first. so can go monday. fingers crossed i dont need surgery as im feeling more busy without time to think i cant get upset as much. thanks again xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so deeply sorry things turned out like this for you :cry::cry: Be gentle on yourself and take things slowly. I am always here if you need to talk or ever need a friend, always. Thinking of you XO Andrea


----------



## gnomette

I am so sorry things have ended the way they have for you xx the ladies are all great I don't have any other advice for you x just wanted to say I hope you can avoid surgery and send you a massive hug x


----------

